# Digging out The Tempest



## WWD65Temp (Jul 5, 2020)

More to come on The tempest''s story, but right now digging it out from the 8 years of dad's stuff that surrounds it (pics to follow). Right now need advice on what tools to keep and what to send to the scrap yard. Let's start with the 1 ton pulley in the white 5 gallon bucket. I dont have the structure to hang the pulley nor do I think I will pull the engine myself. Chains and pulleys are old school (dad was born 1919). Keep, scrap, or is there a market to sell?


----------



## WWD65Temp (Jul 5, 2020)

I left out part of the story. Dad labeled everything. You can read it. If not..."Bought this hoist year 1947= now Oct I year 2003 WWD Now 56years old"


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Would not use it but definitely keep with the tag, nice 65 by the way


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Yard sale all the things you have no use for. If you cannot use it or know what it is, yard sale it, put it up on ebay, local consignment shop, or get a local auctioneer to sell the stuff.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Pops probably was real proud of that pulley.

Maybe hang it on the wall, to remember him by. 

I seean extension ladder. Hang it on the wall. You may need it for the house later.

I see a buttload of plastic sugar/coffee style containers. Round them up and move them aside.You may need them for bolt,nuts ,hardware etc. Many could be tossed out I am sure.
The Motor, which looks like a bench grinder needs bolted to a bench
The bullet heater needs to have a stash place under a bench out of the way.

Get the main are cleared so you can see what the heck you got there, besides a mess
All the books need checked out. Are they manuals...If so, put them on a bookshelf in the garage, or sell them if you have no interest in the paticualer models it covers

There is some lumber there also.If you need shelves use it to build some,or sell it to anyone who can use it.

You have a bunch of yard sale stuff there , but who wants to hang around all day to sell a few bucks worth of crap.My day is worth more than that . Maybe donate some of the stuff to goodwill,or salvation army ,like the lamp, books , and any other stuff that is usable, but not needed or wanted.


----------



## WWD65Temp (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks for all the advice and encouragement. I'll be applying all these "tools" to dig out. I made some progress. Dad was from the Great Depression, you don't throw anything out and waste nothing (I have that same mentality). Current plan is to sort all stuff, keep all good tools, organize tools, identify dups (see pic), keep the best. The trunks in middle of pic are WWII artifacts - yet another decision - keeping for sure - but how to store. I have cleared 15 tool boxes thus far. The Tempest story is still coming. Hint, dad bought her in 1981....


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

I have heard the old school metal fans are valuable depending on the brand 
sometimes it helps to get any one else from the fam to check out and take if they want it for a keepsake


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

That fan looks cool, but it could be a fire hazzard


----------



## Bo1967 (May 7, 2014)

May be able to trade some of the tools and such to friends for there help on getting the car going...


----------



## WWD65Temp (Jul 5, 2020)

So the "dig" continues. I now have a separated scrap piles of different metals ready to load in the trunk. I can almost get to the work bench now (how did I get in this state - just say "No!"). In multiple tool boxes and boxes I found these artifacts. Recognize any of them?

Pay no attention to the Chevy orange valve covers on the 326 in the background. Dad's attention to tradition was a bit off.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

I see a valve spring compressor & what looks like a hubcap hammer , cool specs Dad was pretty hip!!


----------



## Bo1967 (May 7, 2014)

John Lennons glasses and some leather working tools.


----------



## 64since65 (Dec 11, 2019)

An old pizza cutter!


----------

